# TSLA Stock Price Discussion - 2020 Q1



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

$TSLA closed out 2019 at $418.33. 2020 feels like it should be a great year for Tesla, we shall see if the market agrees.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Yeah....it's too bad it didn't close at $420 or above......that would have been a great closing statement to the year


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

The stock market is down this morning due to middle east tensions. But TSLA up $20.50 to another new high due to shipping lots and lots of cars in 4Q!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

latest new high (is that getting old yet?  ) $453.55


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> The stock market is down this morning due to middle east tensions.


And those tensions are also causing oil prices to rise.
And that will also benefit Tesla.










https://oilprice.com/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Tesla Q4 2019 Vehicle Production & Deliveries*

So, Tesla just casually mentions this at the end of the report (see bolded part):

_"Despite breaking ground at Gigafactory Shanghai less than 12 months ago, we have already produced just under 1,000 customer salable cars and have begun deliveries. We have also demonstrated production run-rate capability of greater than 3,000 units per week, excluding *local battery pack production which began in late December.*"_​
They're building battery packs in GF3 already! I didn't think that would be happening yet. That's a pretty major step. I wonder what other subassemblies they're already handling in GF3? Battery cell production? Are they sourcing cells in China already? Motor/Inverter production?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I wonder what other subassemblies they're already handling in GF3? Battery cell production?


Oh, hey! 
Well, this is GF4, not GF3, but still...

Tesla Gigafactory 4 Documents Hint at Dedicated Battery Cell Facility


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Another day, another new high-- TSLA +$13 at $464.89


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Up over 4% today on great news for Q4 deliveries and EPS estimates.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Now with this extended run-up, is that going to set the talking heads up to trash the stock when they report earnings and don't have some super-unrealistic profitibility? Off the top of my head, there shouldn't have been any big hits to earnings this quarter and they wouldn't have realized much in the way of additional production in Q4, so I would suspect a relatively small improvement to profitability, but not anything earth shattering. Q1 and Q2 should certainly see an increase via increased production, and then the Y starts taking deliveries, etc etc.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Called stock diversification:

Sold 10% of TSLA at $420 (mostly to stick it to the SEC)
Sold second 10% TSLA at $462 (mostly to stick it to SHORTs)
Bought gold mining shares at $45
It is nice to take profits and put them in a safe place. Actually gold mining is a growth industry while 'wag the dog' is going on.

On an aside, I have no idea if or when TSLA will hit a local peak (if ever.) You can't underestimate the poor judgment of traditional car makers, car reviewers, and more vociferous stock 'anal-ists'. Regardless, by hook or crook, I've not lost any money with my TSLA investment.

I can afford to take profits now reducing my TSLA exposure to 50% of what I started with. I'll just snipe away as the stock continues its upward movement. But I'll probably hold at ~$500 or 50% of initial investment until the SHORT holding fall to less than ~10% of the total.

I won't be buying TSLA once the price goes below a local peak. That just temps the SHORTs to come back and play their silly games.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> Sold second 10% TSLA at $462 (mostly to stick it to SHORTs)
> Bought gold mining shares at $45




Selling TSLA helps the shorts, doesn't stick it to them. And most folks are selling some of their gold for profit, not buying here. It is at a 7 year high...


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Selling TSLA helps the shorts, doesn't stick it to them.


The shares I sell can not be 'borrowed' and make an immediate profit. They also moderate the SHORT squeeze run-up. In effect, the SHORT squeeze inflates the price and I make (and take) a nice profit. The hard price jump today was pretty impressive suggesting 'the gloves are coming off.'


Mr. Spacely said:


> And most folks are selling some of their gold for profit, not buying here. It is at a 7 year high...


I sold my last gold stock to buy TSLA when it was in the mid $200. I bought it to 'bank' and as a hedge against inflation and panic.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> The shares I sell can not be 'borrowed' and make an immediate profit. They also moderate the SHORT squeeze run-up. In effect, the SHORT squeeze inflates the price and I make (and take) a nice profit. The hard price jump today was pretty impressive suggesting 'the gloves are coming off.'
> I sold my last gold stock to buy TSLA when it was in the mid $200. I bought it to 'bank' and as a hedge against inflation and panic.


Well so far TSLA up another 5% and gold down 1.3%...


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Selling TSLA helps the shorts, doesn't stick it to them.


The shares I sell can not be 'borrowed' and make an immediate profit. They also moderate the SHORT squeeze run-up. In effect, the SHORT squeeze inflates the price and I make (and take) a nice profit.


Mr. Spacely said:


> And most folks are selling some of their gold for profit, not buying here. It is at a 7 year high...


I sold my last gold stock to buy TSLA when it was in the mid $200. I bought it to 'bank' and a hedge against inflation and panic.

Regardless, I'm calm about such things. One day does not a market make. Lets resume in about 30 days. <grins>

Bob Wilson


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Over $500/share!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Over $500/share!


Yeah and then some...still climbing


----------



## Lozzy (Oct 25, 2019)

Stock is on fire, still climbing


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

WOW! TSLA was absolutely on fire today.......so glad I didn't give in to the "profit taking" fear-mongering going on last week by some analysts........staying long and strong with TSLA.....next stop....the moon!

EDIT: and this is all going on even without the Y or Cybertruck sales contributing yet.......


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Even more exciting than the price, is all the POSITIVE financial press it is generating. Suddenly everyone is on board


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

My newsfeed has an article where one of the stock-predictors concluded that Tesla has advantages the represent "an existential threat" to current auto manufacturers. Yes, we knew that. We've known it for years.

But it's nice to see it become "official". Even nicer for it to happen AFTER I bought some stock.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

JWardell said:


> all the POSITIVE financial press it is generating. Suddenly everyone is on board


Definitely a sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

So I just bumped my PUT from $595 to $1,200/share and doubled the shares offered. There is about $20B outstanding SHORT and in a proper squeeze, they are between a rock and a hard place. This will be a real character challenge to the SEC:

suspend TSLA to protect the SHORTs
standby while the SHORTs (and their enablers) go into receivership
This is an existential threat to 'short' market practices.

LATE THOUGHT: As the price per share inflates, the outstanding 'short' shares become even more expensive to replace. So the '$13.7 B' previously listed by Ihor Dusaniwsky grows exponentially more expensive to cover.

Source: https://www.nasdaq.com/market-activity/stocks/tsla/short-interest
​Date :: $ :: shares :: days_to_cover​12/31/2019 :: $26,259,152 :: 11,650,978 :: 2.253815​
Bob Wilson


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Let the shorts go down in flames. Have the powers that be ever suspended a stock to protect the shorts? Do you think they would/could? I can't see that ever happening, that would be worse than Elon's tweet and blatant inside manipulation by the exchange. Seems that could bring huge mistrust and mutiny if they tried to protect the shorts.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> So I just bumped my PUT from $595 to $1,200/share and doubled the shares offered. This will be a real character challenge to the SEC:
> 
> suspend TSLA to protect the SHORTs


Occasionally they will halt trading for a couple hours if significant news is pending, but no stock gets suspended. There have been plenty of short squeezes over the years and this is nothing new.

Not sure what you mean by "bumped your put." Puts are short options going against the stock. If you like the stock why did you buy Puts? (So far selling TSLA AT $420 and $462 missed you $120/share and $78/share respectively.)


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Bad time to be a TSLA shorter...here’s a quick piece of info I just read....it seems that TSLA rallying has cost short sellers north of 1.25 billion on Monday alone!!!! Wow!


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Occasionally they will halt trading for a couple hours if significant news is pending, but no stock gets suspended. There have been plenty of short squeezes over the years and this is nothing new.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "bumped your put." Puts are short options going against the stock. If you like the stock why did you buy Puts? (So far selling TSLA AT $420 and $462 missed you $120/share and $78/share respectively.)


From what I understand about options...I think he might have the put in place as insurance against a possible drop in TSLA stock price to offset the loss of his common shares value somewhat.....put contracts for TSLA can be quite expensive though....however..., if you have many shares and are making a significant profit on the recent parabolic rallying....the cost of the put contract may just be a drop in the bucket I guess.....correct me if I am wrong please...just my $0.02


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Sorry if "put" is the wrong term. I have a 60 day order out to sell some of my TSLA at a fairly high price, now $990. I'm working on the hypothesis the SHORT squeeze has begun and there are billions of outstanding TSLA that need to be covered. I'm just trying to keep ahead of the TSLA price.

A cruel irony, Tesla might offer shares to let SHORT sellers wipe out the Tesla debt and fund Gigafactory 4. 

Bob Wilson


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> Sorry if "put" is the wrong term. I have a 60 day order out to sell some of my TSLA at a fairly high price, now $990. I'm working on the hypothesis the SHORT squeeze has begun and there are billions of outstanding TSLA that need to be covered. I'm just trying to keep ahead of the TSLA price.
> 
> A cruel irony, Tesla might offer shares to let SHORT sellers wipe out the Tesla debt and fund Gigafactory 4.
> 
> Bob Wilson


What you are describing is a CALL not a PUT. Technically, what you have done is a COVERED CALL because you own the shares already.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Gatornail said:


> What you are describing is a CALL not a PUT. Technically, what you have done is a COVERED CALL because you own the shares already.


I think now that he elaborated that he might just have a limit sell order at a high price so that if shorters are desperate to cover shares...they may pay that premium.


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

VoltageDrop said:


> I think now that he elaborated that he might just have a limit sell order at a high price so that if shorters are desperate to cover shares...they may pay that premium.


You're right, that's probably more likely than the options play I thought he was describing at first.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

And another $13 and change today.... Thank you very much 🔥


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Short burn of the century is imminent.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217465671023546370
Elon Musk never does anything on-time. But he rarely disappoints. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992388944774938626


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

I expected some correction....but about a 40 dollar drop in one day...wow.....that has manipulation written all over it...nevertheless....enjoy the sale on TSLA stock....won’t last long....get them while they’re hot


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

VoltageDrop said:


> I expected some correction....but about a 40 dollar drop in one day...wow.....that has manipulation written all over it...nevertheless....enjoy the sale on TSLA stock....won't last long....get them while they're hot


I'm showing $497 which is down $21. Morgan Stanley downgraded it...


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I'm showing $497 which is down $21. Morgan Stanley downgraded it...


You are correct... I had meant since the last 24 hours it dropped that much


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

It closed at $513.49, which is still enough over $500 to make me happy.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I’m leaving my shares alone. Last week I had set a stop loss that didn’t execute - thank heavens! I expect the momentum to continue through earnings.

For now, I’ve diverted my attention to XRP/BTC/ETH as the crypto market appears to be on the verge of another bull run.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BOOM! Stock price jumped right back up to the upper 530's this morning. I guess the rally isn't quite over yet.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

garsh said:


> BOOM! Stock price jumped right back up to the upper 530's this morning. I guess the rally isn't quite over yet.


Just giving the SHORTs a wedgie ... especially the one claiming unexpected acceleration.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

https://apple.news/AiH5sO_5cSU-uKJzq1J41dg
Hoping this link goes to a CNBC video with former Ford CEO Mark Fields - I was partially listening but one thing he said stood out ... most Tesla buyers are buying the brand.

I call BS - I bought the M3 because the car freaking kicks ass. Yes, I like the Tesla brand but it was the test drive and the 'future in my face' realization that did it. What do you all think?

I believe this is a reason why the big guys are lagging. They are blowing this off as great branding ... not recognizing it is great product, which is damn threatening to their ego.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Nom said:


> ... most Tesla buyers are buying the brand.
> 
> I call BS - I bought the M3 because the car freaking kicks ass. Yes, I like the Tesla brand but it was the test drive and the 'future in my face' realization that did it. What do you all think?


I think you just confirmed exactly what he said. It is exactly what I did too. I bought my Tesla for the brand, I think you just told us you did too. I could have had several other EV cars. I wouldn't have never wasted the gas in my pickup at 20 MPG to ever go see one of them. I bought this car for what Tesla is doing, what they are innovating, what they are leading. That is buying the brand.

I'm hopeful that in my life I will have an opportunity to purchase at least one or two more new vehicles. I will be at Tesla's door first and likely purchase. If someone else can do it as good or better I'm not afraid to go buy something else. Let's stay real about that truck design (Yep the very one I even have as my Avatar.) If Rivian can deliver their somewhat more normal looking pickup and kick ass with the specs and the tech, I might just have to see what the competition has, it would be a serious consideration. The key is though, they have to outdo Tesla at this point. Equal doesn't work - I'm back to Tesla for that, someone has to really outdo them to get me to look and maybe buy. I'm buying the brand.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I didn't buy Tesla for the brand. I bought it primarily because I wanted the closest thing I could find to self-driving (and the ability to get more self-driving features over time.) I looked at Ford, BMW, Cadillac, Nissan and other "leaders" in driver's assist. Secondly I wanted performance, handling and acceleration. Third was economy, value, and electric. EV was not a primary factor. Maybe fourth was brand, luxury, appeal...


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@GDN I would suggest you are only there because the current product is awesome. I would not have bought if it wasn't. I bought product. Brand was good but it was the product that caused me to buy.

Brand does matter ... but in this case it is superior product that is selling the car at this point. IMHO. This is creating a brand halo, and loyalty.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> Just giving the SHORTs a wedgie ... especially the one claiming unexpected acceleration.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Sudden unexpected acceleration of the stock price, lol.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I bought product, product, product. To me, Tesla currently has the only acceptable product. For me brand goes hand-in-hand with customer service. Therefore, I think the Tesla brand as it stands now is lousy.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

GDN said:


> I think you just confirmed exactly what he said. It is exactly what I did too. I bought my Tesla for the brand, I think you just told us you did too. I could have had several other EV cars. I wouldn't have never wasted the gas in my pickup at 20 MPG to ever go see one of them. I bought this car for what Tesla is doing, what they are innovating, what they are leading. That is buying the brand.


When people say "they're buying the brand", they usually apply it to something like Apple fans who buy anything they sell, whether it is better or not. They don't say what you said.

What you describe is not about the *brand*, it is fundamental to the quality of the product. Back when Apple was changing the face of computing someone might describe me as "following the brand" in that I would pay attention to new Apple products. But when those products stopped meeting my needs I stopped buying it.

Tesla is producing visionary products. The Model 3 changes the face of driving a car. As long as Tesla is doing that, I'm with them. Is this buying the brand?  it doesn't feel like that to me.

It's encouraging that analysts are starting to vaguely see what we see in Tesla's products and goals.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Folks... here’s a friendly reminder that we are in the midst of an epic short squeeze.

Let that sink in.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

"Brand" is a handy shortcut that consolidates everything about a company into one anxiety-soothing conclusion.

When you talk about a company's "brand," you're not talking about one thing, or even a fixed thing. You're talking about the overall impression that each potential customer (because the most tangible value of a brand is a new sale) has about the company.

Brand is a good example of an "emergent phenomenon." Since a brand is constructed over time from a number of related and unrelated factors and events, they are hard to predict, and hard to replicate. Brands aren't made, they happen.

But some of the most powerful influences of brand are:


Product design (performance, features, styling)
Tech (especially software) content
Current opinion of influencers (word of mouth, journalists, web creators, celebrities)
Social acceptability / reputation (very important to average people everywhere, even more so in some cultures)
Convenience
Safety
Entertainment value
Value (all the above divided by price)
That whole basket of things (plus a few others)-which different people will have different opinions about-makes up a "brand."

It's important to note that a company may set out to try to deliberately communicate and shape a brand one way, but end up with a different one. In the old days with limited media outlets and slow communication, it was easier to deliberately steer a brand, because it was simpler to purchase awareness on the limited set of networks and publications that people paid attention to. Everyone saw essentially the same ads, listened to the same opinions, and had limited means to share (really any) grassroots impressions.

Many peoples' impression of what a brand is reflects those earliest days of broadcast media, pre-internet, perhaps pre-cable. In fact, some companies still behave that way today-thinking they can steer reality with advertising, in-store displays, and a company web site.

My opinion-and I do have one-is that product design is the most critical element of brand. That bucks the oft-cited notion that "even mediocre products can do well with clever marketing." This used to be much more true than it is in today's world of instant market feedback.

My related belief is that the software content of a product ultimately becomes the most valuable element of the product, as measured by how profit flows within an industry. The market doesn't want a thermostat that you can't set from your smartphone. You can sell a "dumb" thermostat, but you can't make much profit from it. You'd much prefer a dog-walking service you can track, verify, and pay from that same phone. The world's most technically-advanced phone that happens to have a brand new incompatible operating system will fail. See the common element? Software.

So to me, Tesla's brand is the culmination of a company which put software first, backed it up with top-notch electrical and mechanical engineering and sophisticated styling, and then spent 10 years fighting the headwinds of higher-than-market prices, debate over climate change, and doubting, often dismissive media coverage. It had to run the gauntlet of introducing higher-value products into a market with well-established (lower) price points and expectations over fueling and maintenance.

Tesla is entering a golden period of brand value, as media outlets race to match their opinions to the current reality. Tesla is selling every car it can make and preparing to be included in the S&P 500-and becoming an essential part of every retirement fund in the world. The truth of Tesla's lead over other manufacturers can no longer be pasted over with press releases and prototypes and promises. It's now down to sales figures, not production promises.

The inevitability of all cars becoming electric which first reared its head when 473,000 people reserved a Model 3 has recently become the accepted wisdom. Countries with significant clout are regulating the shift to electric.

There are still at a few more shoes to drop that will impact Tesla's brand and stock price after S&P 500 inclusion:

The value of FSD
The value of solar
The value of storage
While FSD has its enthusiastic supporters, those are still just a sub-segment of even Tesla owners. It is not yet apparent to car shoppers that "every new car should have the ability to drive itself." You can take a stand if you want about whether that will be possible or even important in the long term, but one thing is hard to deny: if it does become one of the major checklist items for a new car, Tesla will have a decade head start over other auto manufacturers, who don't have an appropriate corporate structure to do anything that software intensive or risky. Imagine visiting your local Ford dealer with a software glitch. Shudder.

TLDR; Golden times for the Tesla brand.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Good thing we don't have to worry about vehicle specifications.

Bob Wilson


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

John said:


> TLDR; Golden times for the Tesla brand.


Awesome post! I think you are 100% right.

A co-worker asked me what my exit strategy was -- when I'd sell my Tesla stock. My first answer was "when I need the money".

Then I thought about it for a while. I agree with you in that Tesla is just starting to be seen for the value of the vision and long-term plans it has in store. It's a win-big investment. People in the future will be kicking themselves for not buying it, like they do for Apple or Amazon stock.

So I told him that I'd sell Tesla when I no longer believe in their long-term vision. I'm hoping that's never, but since it happened with Apple it's a possibility.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

A good trend, source: https://fintel.io/ss/us/tsla


```
Market       Short      Total  
Date        Volume     Volume   Ratio
2020-01-21 3,048,142 17,803,400 17.12
2020-01-17 3,576,407 13,629,000 26.24
2020-01-16 4,953,544 21,736,600 22.79
2020-01-15 4,617,649 17,368,800 26.59
2020-01-14 7,727,579 29,061,300 26.59
2020-01-13 6,859,454 26,634,500 25.75
2020-01-10 3,349,687 12,976,800 25.81
2020-01-09 7,563,381 28,463,100 26.57
2020-01-08 8,923,474 31,199,300 28.60
2020-01-07 5,275,909 18,197,900 28.99
```
When the SHORTs become ~10%, maybe we'll see some stability and go back to business basics.

Bob Wilson


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> A good trend:
> When the SHORTs become ~10%, maybe we'll see some stability and go back to business basics.


The ultimate stabilizer will be inclusion in the S&P 500 index.

Every index fund and probably most pension funds will have to become owners and long-term holders of the stock to track the S&P 500 index. They will buy and hold, greatly reducing the effective short-term portion of the float.

It will be harder and less rewarding to play volatility. As it is now, I always suspect the major investment banks and hedge funds of buying and selling chunks to bounce the stock around-it's always been so reactive to grabs and dumps.

More attention will be paid to anyone monkeying around with buys/sells, or FUD. Because now you're not just harming a limited number of insiders-you're messing with widely-held pension and index funds. Suddenly everybody cares.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

AutopilotFan said:


> So I told him that I'd sell Tesla when I no longer believe in their long-term vision.





John said:


> The ultimate stabilizer will be inclusion in the S&P 500 index.


I'll sell once I believe they've concluded the current "rapid growth" phase. Right now, I'm thinking that this will be once GF4 is complete and has reached steady-state production, unless we hear plans for additional plants and products by then.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

garsh said:


> I'll sell once I believe they've concluded the current "rapid growth" phase. Right now, I'm thinking that this will be once GF4 is complete and has reached steady-state production, unless we hear plans for additional plants and products by then.


I'm guessing they'll next announce another Chinese plant (Shanghai?) and another US plant (South Carolina?).

And this feels like an iPhone moment. The iPhone was widely derided when it was introduced, with Steve Ballmer laughing and calling it a joke. But then grassroots demand preempted the "doomed" narrative, and sales of the product reached wholly unexpected levels. The product went mainstream. People didn't want a smart phone, they wanted an iPhone. And they'd pay more to get it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220371732462219269
In other words:


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220371732462219269
> In other words:


What is retail trading?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> What is retail trading?


Average people. Consumers.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Tesla to be worth $1 Trillion:

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/24/tesla-to-1-trillion-think-tank-says-its-in-the-cards.html


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Tesla to be worth $1 Trillion:
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/24/tesla-to-1-trillion-think-tank-says-its-in-the-cards.html


A quote from the article:
"One of the things that I see is, in the U.S., if you own a Toyota, you are three times more likely to want a Tesla," Yoon said, citing his firm's research. "So, I think that's actually very bad news for Toyota in the near term and in the long run. And you can see that kind of bearing out in their sales."​
I was a frequent Toyota owner before buying my Tesla. Particularly the Prius, which was a real innovation when I bought mine in 2005. I liked the blend of innovation and attention to practical detail over ostentation. In my limited exposure to market segmentation, I've come to understand that this is the "value consumer", those who aren't afraid to pay more when they think of a product as having more quality and usefulness but won't pay more for "bling".

Tesla's Model 3 appeals to me in the same way. Toyota has been a very successful car company. If Tesla appeals to the same buyers that's a great thing for Tesla and a real threat for Toyota. Unless they get their act together and do some real innovating again!


----------



## lunatik (Jan 26, 2020)

I’m going to be putting $490,000 into Tesla this week coming. 🙏🏼


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

lunatik said:


> I'm going to be putting $490,000 into Tesla this week coming. 🙏🏼





VoltageDrop said:


>


Well: Canadian dollars.  Preemptive j/k: Loonies!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

$620 after hours!


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Just watching it break $600 was crazy.. then watching it go up to 623 and settle out at 620... 
I'm more suprised they are early on model y production!


----------



## Johnm6875 (Nov 14, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> $620 after hours!


I just saw $650. I think I'm getting a little dizzy.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

All I can say is WOW! What a pleasant surprise after a busy day at work. Congratulations to all who held on to TSLA!!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It's truly awesome to see the rest of the world waking up to what has only seemed obvious to me for years!
If only I had dumped a ton more money into stock a few months ago...


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Got home in time to reduce my sell order, @$650, in half. I'll watch the traffic to see if a serious SHORT squeeze (aka., VW type). 

Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JWardell said:


> If only I had dumped a ton more money into stock a few months ago...


 You need to learn to trade options. Don't need a "ton more money" like when trading long stocks.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> You need to learn to trade options. Don't need a "ton more money" like when trading long stocks.


Just a strong stomach for the possibility of 100% losses if the options expire worthless. I am a [insert chicken icon].


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Another way to make good money is by investing in cryptocurrencies.

Pick your favorite now coz the bull run has started. Pretty serious money to be made in the next several months, but the key is to jump in early.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> You need to learn to trade options. Don't need a "ton more money" like when trading long stocks.


I thought options were something given to employee of a company...shows what I know.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JWardell said:


> I thought options were something given to employee of a company...shows what I know.


 It's a multi-purpose word. A restaurant menu lists lots of options too.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> It's a multi-purpose word. A restaurant menu lists lots of options too.


And I picked my options when I ordered my car.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> It's a multi-purpose word. A restaurant menu lists lots of options too.


Yes, but they are usually more delicious


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> And I picked my options when I ordered my car.


 Were those "options" or "choices"? Maybe you chose options?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Yes, but they are usually more delicious


 Hopefully.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I thought options were something given to employee of a company...shows what I know.


Whenever I got those as an employee, I called them "lottery tickets".


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

AutopilotFan said:


> Whenever I got those as an employee, I called them "lottery tickets".


Mine have always turned out the same as lottery tickets.... wastes of hope and paper....


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

slacker775 said:


> Mine have always turned out the same as lottery tickets.... wastes of hope and paper....


Mine paid out once! Out of like 5 times, but hey!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

AutopilotFan said:


> Whenever I got those as an employee, I called them "lottery tickets".


 I called them new bathroom wallpaper.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-01-31/tesla-stock-mystery

_Relying on the dodge that I'm never wrong about the stock market, but my timing is sometimes off, I am willing to state that Tesla stock is today ridiculously overvalued._​​_The shares closed on Thursday at $640.81 in Nasdaq trading. That's a gain of 53.2% since Dec. 31, and 14.8% just over the previous three trading sessions. All this happened essentially on no news._​_. . ._​_Could Tesla continue to rise indefinitely? Of course. As irrational as the price seems today, based on actual sales and earnings, there may be more madness ahead. A favored stock market adage is often attributed to John Maynard Keynes as a warning not to bet against the mob. _​​_"The market can stay irrational," Keynes is said to have counseled, "longer than you can stay solvent."_​
What bothers me is he makes no reference to what SHORTs have been and continue to do. IMHO, the current rise in stock price has a lot to do with the bad behavior of SHORTs. I too agree the price is higher than ordinary financials suggest BUT the SHORTs have put themselves in a slow-motion "squeeze." Happily the SHORTs have no credibility except for this 'editorial.'

Getting the SHORT position to less than 5-10% would do wonders for TSLA stability. But to reach it, there would likely be a price crash which is why I'm taking profits. This money I can use to liquidate my car loan saving interest and canceling "collision." I'd like more shares but I'm not holding my breath . . . "bird in hand versus two in the bush."

Bob Wilson


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> Getting the SHORT position to less than 5-10% would do wonders for TSLA stability. But to reach it, there would likely be a price crash which is why I'm taking profits. This money I can use to liquidate my car loan saving interest and canceling "collision." I'd like more shares but I'm not holding my breath . . . "bird in hand versus two in the bush."
> 
> Bob Wilson


Why would I take financial advice from someone who has to borrow to buy a car because he's using the money to speculate on stocks? He's paying interest on a depreciating asset!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

AutopilotFan said:


> Why would I take financial advice from someone who has to borrow to buy a car because he's using the money to speculate on stocks? He's paying interest on a depreciating asset!


Let's keep it positive. Take it as an opinion, whether it be the article referenced or Bob's or mine. We all have an opinion. Get your advice from your trusted advisors.

If you want to take a poll I'm guessing that likely 90% or more of us are all paying interest on a depreciating asset. I'm so crazy I'm doing it on two of them.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

AutopilotFan said:


> Why would I take financial advice from someone who has to borrow to buy a car because he's using the money to speculate on stocks? He's paying interest on a depreciating asset!


I'm not offering advice as much as sharing what I'm doing. The real problem is the _LA Times_ editorial that seems as clueless.

In the interest of sharing:

Buying the Model 3 in March 2019 I got the *$3,750 tax credit* for the 2019 taxes
Got *$18,300* for trade-in Prius Prime which was also depreciating (and unused)

The money invested in TSLA was not enough to pay off the Model 3
My first TSLA sale, +$100/share profit, raised $6k to pay for Full Self Driving a week before it went to $7k, saving *$1,000.*
On Thursday, I sold some TSLA for *$650, a 2x return* on stock investment
On Friday, I sold some KL (gold mining) stock to zero the car loan
Once paid off, the loan interest and monthly payments, *$350/mo,* go away
The insurance collision also goes away and I should get between *$750-$1,000* refund
Last week, that Model 3 went 1,980 miles on *$60 *of SuperCharger costs
This is just sharing my history. But the real problem is the _LA Times_ said nothing about SHORT sellers and how SHORTs distorted TSLA prices.

Bob Wilson


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm sorry, @bwilson4web , I thought you were quoting the article around selling stock to pay off your car loan. I can totally understand why an individual might choose to do that; I know that life happens and people need to make the right choices for themselves even when it's not the best way to invest money.

I think poorly of a professional financial adviser who does that. Much as I believe in the long-term growth of Tesla, I'm not now nor do I plan to invest with any money I cannot afford to lose, and I would not trust anyone who advised that.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

*Gene Munster On Why Tesla Stock [TSLA] Has Been Soaring*

https://cleantechnica.com/2020/02/03/gene-munster-on-why-tesla-stock-tsla-has-been-soaring/
"This miracle has been enabled by the fortuitous fact that the company has had no competition from the legacy automakers. "


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224362065906872322


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Today's phenomenon - could it be institutional money transferring away from oil and into TSLA?

Love the reactions from Becky Quick & Jim Cramer in this video clip.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224362065906872322


I appreciate his insights but I'm convinced it is SHORTs covering their exposure. The reason is traffic patterns that suggest retail SHORTs are trying to tiptoe away from the fall. Their timing at the start and end of the trade day is the clue. They are driving the price up, slowly.

The institution SHORTs may think they can wait it out. BUT there are institutional LONGs who have more than enough shares to force the SHORTs into bankruptcy. A few of us retail LONGs are happy to take advantage of their 'strategy.'

Bob Wilson


----------



## Lozzy (Oct 25, 2019)

100 points today, wow


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

lbbest said:


> 100 points today, wow


And then some..... 🔥💸🔥


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I was 1/2 expecting it to break $800 today.

So should I be sad, or still excited since it is up nearly 20%.

In either case... I should have bought more.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Derik said:


> I should have bought more.


I bought what I could and have taken small profits on the price run-up. Part of the profits went into diversity, a gold mining company, and the rest into 'cost avoidance.' For example, I paid for Full Self Driving a week before the price went up $1,000.

By the end of this week, I'll own the Model 3 free and clear which avoids car interest and over priced, collision insurance.

Profits I take are no longer at risk. I have a core that I plan to hold on for a long, long time. But during the price run up, I will take profits.

Bob Wilson


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

TSLA short squeeze hasn't even begun. We may be due for some more parabolic gains in the near term.

TSLA stock price increased:
$300-$400 in 976 days
$400-$500 in 25 days
$500-$600 in 18 days
$600-$700 in 4 days
$700-$800 in almost less than a day

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podca...sodeGuid=4a590e37-51c7-4b48-a3b8-57f32c54d83f


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Derik said:


> I was 1/2 expecting it to break $800 today.


N/M.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Omg


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Keep going! :hearteyes:


----------



## Lozzy (Oct 25, 2019)

This is crazy


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

It's the Groundhog Day all over again!


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

lbbest said:


> This is crazy


Agreed. I don't understand at this point. There's no doubt that the future is bright, etc. But this seems almost absurd.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't understand either. I'm just in awe of how crazy this stock has been lately.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Derik said:


> I don't understand either. I'm just in awe of how crazy this stock has been lately.


Watch out Toyota...coming in hot!!! 🔥 🚀 😂


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

$TSLAQ BBQ buffet extravaganza - open all week!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Some of the reason behind today jump...

*Tesla stock jumps 20% in one day on Panasonic's earnings*
*Panasonic posts first quarterly profit in U.S. battery business with Tesla*
https://www.autoblog.com/2020/02/03/tesla-stock-panasonic-earnings-battery-gigafactory/


----------



## Marcumar (Jul 20, 2017)

Mh, real question is to sell or not? Need the money soon to buy my Model 3. Is there a good indicator for the end of the short squeeze?


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Marcumar said:


> Mh, real question is to sell or not? Need the money soon to buy my Model 3. Is there a good indicator for the end of the short squeeze?


That's the billion dollar question...


----------



## Marcumar (Jul 20, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> That's the billion dollar question...


I read about some insane price targets, 7000$ in 2024:

https://ark-invest.com/research/tesla-price-target

I think I'll keep the stock a little bit longer


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I see no reason to sell until after Giga Berlin is up and running.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Marcumar said:


> Mh, real question is to sell or not? Need the money soon to buy my Model 3. Is there a good indicator for the end of the short squeeze?


Listen to the podcast below.

Surprisingly, short interest is still in the millions. I'm guessing that the run up would likely continue until this figure is much lower.

Also, read this article, which indicates that ‪financial institutions are pulling funds away from fossil fuels and possibly pouring funds into TSLA. https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/14/business/dealbook/larry-fink-blackrock-climate-change.html‬



$ Trillion Musk said:


> TSLA short squeeze hasn't even begun. We may be due for some more parabolic gains in the near term.
> 
> TSLA stock price increased:
> $300-$400 in 976 days
> ...


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

I sold 25% of my shares today at 938 per share. It gets me close to what I paid for all of my shares and I get to stay on the roller coaster with the rest - call me happy! Of course, I will still look to pick up some more shares on the dips in the future too


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

What happened? Closed at $887.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Marcumar said:


> Mh, real question is to sell or not? Need the money soon to buy my Model 3. Is there a good indicator for the end of the short squeeze?


You said that you "need" the money. Then sell, sell, sell. TSLA is still speculative. It's not a blue-chip stock. Don't own it with money that you can't afford to lose. I still have big $$$ invested in TSLA, but if I "needed" those $$$ I would be out in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

Sold a portion of our shares today at $924 recovering all of our initial investment and a making good profit. Still have 30 shares we purchased at 219, doubt it will ever be life changing money for us but it’s been fun watching it grow and drop .
Still figure 30 shares could one day be worth $60k or more 👌 plus I know I’ll add more if we ever get a drop,


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know if this explains the stock price run-up. Might be worth investigating further.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224741785261359104


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

garsh said:


> I don't know if this explains the stock price run-up. Might be worth investigating further.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224741785261359104


And Saudi Fund sold almost everything just before the run-up.



> The Saudi Arabia Public Investment Fund held just 39,151 shares at the end of the year, according to a regulatory filing. The fund previously had more than 8.2 million shares and ranked among the five biggest owners.


https://finance.yahoo.com/news/saudi-wealth-fund-sold-almost-180358790.html


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

We finally have a down day on news China is delaying shipments due to Corona Virus and an analyst downgrade. TSLA $761 (-$125).


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Calm my friends. One credible hypothesis is the institutional investors have been trying to establish 'green halo' positions only fighting against each other. Once their 'eye candy' level is reached, they'll stop buying up the shares and normality will return ... hopefully without the SHORT instability.

Bob Wilson


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Came across this YouTube video from 3 years ago. It's funny, especially considering Ford didn't do so well on earnings this week.






"Why wouldn't you buy Ford? It's only 14% more expensive and you get about 100 times the production and also a focus on self driving...."

The date that this video was published (2/10/17), the closing prices were:

Ford - $12.51
Tesla - $269.23

The closing prices today were:

Ford - $8.31
Tesla - $734.70

If this guy was our financial advisor, we would be down more than 30% on our investment. If we would have bought Tesla, we would be up about 270%.

🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

FF35 said:


> "Why wouldn't you buy Ford? It's only 14% more expensive and you get about 100 times the production and also a focus on self driving...."
> 
> The date that this video was published (2/10/17), the closing prices were:
> 
> ...


Well, to be fair, adding in dividends, Ford is down only 23%. So.....


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> Calm my friends. One credible hypothesis is the institutional investors have been trying to establish 'green halo' positions only fighting against each other. Once their 'eye candy' level is reached, they'll stop buying up the shares and normality will return ... hopefully without the SHORT instability.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Not sure what Bob is trying to say, but if you Google "Green Halo" the first thing that comes up is Green Halo Marijuana Dispensary. Stock down another $30 this morning-- indicating $703...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Some of the reason behind today jump...
> 
> *Tesla stock jumps 20% in one day on Panasonic's earnings*
> *Panasonic posts first quarterly profit in U.S. battery business with Tesla*
> https://www.autoblog.com/2020/02/03/tesla-stock-panasonic-earnings-battery-gigafactory/


They can use any headline they want and this could have played a part, but I don't think the Tesla run up had much to do with Panasonic, even though it was good news to hear they also have the financial turned around on battery production.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> I see no reason to sell until after Giga Berlin is up and running.


Well now it might be until after Giga Texas.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

GDN said:


> Well now it might be until after Giga Texas.


and then the next thing, and the next thing.

if you don't need the money(which you shouldn't if you invest smartly), hold this until you retire and don't worry about it 😉


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> and then the next thing, and the next thing.
> 
> if you don't need the money(which you shouldn't if you invest smartly), hold this until you retire and don't worry about it 😉


If only I could say I invested smartly. I've bought and sold some good stock over the last 10 years, just not at the right time. I could have substantially added to that retirement account, but alas thank goodness I like my job.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Well now it might be until after Giga Texas.


Updated. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225467350868283393


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There are now only 16.5 million share shorted, down from a high of around 44 million. There's been slow, steady covering since October, until the biggest covering at the beginning of February.
Looking at the graph, that major covering began _after_ the stock hit 900, while it was still in the 700s. That makes me so, so happy. 



garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224362065906872322




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234518895152836609


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

You would think that this week would trigger the rest of them to cover and get out while it is back down.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

GDN said:


> You would think that this week would trigger the rest of them to cover and get out while it is back down.


Unfortunately most shorts don't think logically like that. The price weakness makes them think, "it is finally happening-- TSLA is going back down to $75."


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

garsh said:


> Looking at the graph, that major covering began _after_ the stock hit 900, while it was still in the 700s. That makes me so, so happy.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

I know jack about stocks, but I did create an E*TRADE account this weekend because I’ve always wanted to be a shareholder. I see the price has dropped below $500, how low do you think it can go, before the markets rebound?

I apologize in advance if this is an incredibly dumb post. 😂


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I need to unfollow this thread for a while


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

2Kap said:


> I know jack about stocks, but I did create an E*TRADE account this weekend because I've always wanted to be a shareholder. I see the price has dropped below $500, how low do you think it can go, before the markets rebound?


It'll keep dropping until we start getting some good news about COVID-19.
Now that we're back in the 400s, I'll probably buy some more, but I'm in no rush to do so. I don't see the world situation getting better anytime soon, other than China.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

My expectation:

April 2 - we get the 2020 Q1 preliminary production and sales numbers.
Start expected local minimum

May 3 - we get the investor and 2020 Q1 numbers
End local minimum 

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Stocks are leading economic indicators. They price-in future problems in advance. So while we may be a ways from the "all clear" signal from the virus, it may be the correct time to buy. If you want the bottom, you have to be able to buy when it hurts the most and it looks like the world is ending...


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> My expectation:
> 
> April 2 - we get the 2020 Q1 preliminary production and sales numbers.
> Start expected local minimum
> ...


There's some pretty healthy truth with this. I suspect that the overall numbers will be down a bit, and I think that the street is expecting lots of blood and I don't think it will be quite as bad. The big run up in Jan/Feb was certainly some elements of the market finally starting to realize that Tesla is an actual company with actual value, not some fly-by-night .com with no tangible value. The shorts getting out fueled it as well, and then some folks started playing the FOMO card driving the price ever further.
It may be interesting to see if the street feels that it's pricing in COVID into every Th big at this point and they'll give companies a bit of a pass on Q1 results, or will there be another bit of blood when those results come trickling out?
Getting past all of this short-term chaos, I can't help but feel that the big auto mfrs aren't really showing up to the plate just yet to compete with Tesla. They might meet them in some certain areas, but they definitely do not have the complete package. And that's before they start actively trying to sell their EVs in the US and then all of the other issues like accessible fast charging and the like creep up. Still playing the Tesla long game and using this dip to increase my holdings. While nothing is ever certain, it hit 900+ and will do it again, and surpass that in due time.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Stocks are leading economic indicators. They price-in future problems in advance. So while we may be a ways from the "all clear" signal from the virus, it may be the correct time to buy. If you want the bottom, you have to be able to buy when it hurts the most and it looks like the world is ending...


For the US, I'm afraid we have another month or two of the "world ending".


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> For the US, I'm afraid we have another month or two of the "world ending".


IMHO we have at least 9 more months of World Ending.

Will be that long before we have a usable COVID-19 vaccine in any quantity, Before it is safe to go outside again.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> Before it is safe to go outside again.


It's safe to go outside as long as you stay away from other people.
I keep having to remind myself of that.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I think it will go a bit lower once investors realize the factory needs to shut down:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239735434697113607
I sure wish I followed my own advise and took out a bunch of stocks a month ago when I said this thing is really going to financially screw everyone...but I didn't. Just hanging on for the ride now


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> It's safe to go outside as long as you stay away from other people.
> I keep having to remind myself of that.


 It's a wee bit more complicated than that.

Avoid people, avoid anything/everything people may have touched, avoid breathing any air that comes through air ducts/vents that may have the virus, ....

The list is longer when you actually look at what has already been detected:
https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/worl...amples-found-in-isolation-room-air-vents.html


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> IMHO we have at least 9 more months of World Ending. Will be that long before we have a usable COVID-19 vaccine in any quantity, Before it is safe to go outside again.


I agree that no real vaccine is coming soon (although if you look up "Chloroquine" it has been somewhat successful in reducing deaths and preventing Coronavirus among older folks). Look at China and South Korea-- they took about a month for the number of daily new cases to start slowing. We have been at this in the US for two weeks. With all the new restrictions we have here we should see the number of new cases begin to drop in a couple weeks. That news will give hope that the "world is not ending."

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/china/


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

But China and South Korea reacted much quicker than we have thus they were likely able to stem the tide a bit earlier. Hopefully all of our efforts - even if a bit late - will slow this thing down so we can all get back to talking about Y's and CyberTrucks!


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I think it will go a bit lower once investors realize the factory needs to shut down:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239735434697113607
> I sure wish I followed my own advise and took out a bunch of stocks a month ago when I said this thing is really going to financially screw everyone...but I didn't. Just hanging on for the ride now


Looks like the factory is gonna stay open. Meanwhile the market is rebounding, but the stock still taking a hit. Approaching ~$400

https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-03-16/coronavirus-tesla-fremont-factory-musk


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Mr. Spacely said:


> With all the new restrictions we have here we should see the number of new cases begin to drop in a couple weeks.


I wouldn't count on it. As testing becomes more widespread, there will be thousands of new infections discovered and probably dozens more deaths. Maybe in 4-8 weeks we'll see the tide ebb. But I could be wrong.
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

2Kap said:


> Looks like the factory is gonna stay open. Meanwhile the market is rebounding, but the stock still taking a hit. Approaching ~$400
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-03-16/coronavirus-tesla-fremont-factory-musk


That article is more than a day old. The current controversy is whether the county can shut down the factory, or whether federal law preempts that. It may have to be decided in court, unless Tesla voluntarily shuts down (except for the exceptions in the county order).


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

2Kap said:


> Looks like the factory is gonna stay open. Meanwhile the market is rebounding, but the stock still taking a hit. Approaching ~$400
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-03-16/coronavirus-tesla-fremont-factory-musk


Both Freemont AND gigafactory Nevada forced to shut down.

Edit: or not? Even the employee communications aren't clear

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/fkszcd/tesla_hr_email_on_covid19_march16_2020/fkumkjc


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

looks like Elon is going to keep Fremont open reguardless of any order.

https://electrek.co/2020/03/18/tesla-fremont-factory-operating-despite-sheriffs-order/

I saw today that GM, and Ford are both shutting down factories.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

The soup thickens ...


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> It's a wee bit more complicated than that.
> 
> Avoid people, avoid anything/everything people may have touched, avoid breathing any air that comes through air ducts/vents that may have the virus, ....
> 
> ...


nope look at CDCs recommendation on how the virus spends. Its okay to go out as long as you obey the social distancing part.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

2Kap said:


> looks like Elon is going to keep Fremont open reguardless of any order.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2020/03/18/tesla-fremont-factory-operating-despite-sheriffs-order/
> 
> I saw today that GM, and Ford are both shutting down factories.


great call.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> nope look at CDCs recommendation on how the virus spends. Its okay to go out as long as you obey the social distancing part.


read this https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prepare/transmission.html


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

They fought the law....and the law won. Lol

https://electrek.co/2020/03/19/tesla-factory-shutdown-starting-march-24/


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

2Kap said:


> They fought the law....and the law won. Lol
> 
> https://electrek.co/2020/03/19/tesla-factory-shutdown-starting-march-24/


they were not fighting the law, ROFL


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

Q1 Earnings call will be April 29 3:30 PM PDT https://ir.tesla.com/events/event-details/tesla-inc-q1-2020-financial-results-and-qa-webcast

Shareholder questions can be submitted through SayTechnologies. Top-voted questions get asked on the call. If you are a shareholder and a fan of the Tesla Daily Podcast, please consider upvoting Rob Mauer's question on Say https://app.saytechnologies.com/tesla/144fd76b

Rob's question:


----------

